# Who do you find the most ruthless person in 40k



## giikbesouw (Jul 6, 2010)

For me? I go with commander chenkov


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Most ruthless? Kharn the Betrayer.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Most ruthless? Kharn the Betrayer.


/end thread :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Most ruthless? Kharn the Betrayer.


Ok, now the thread is the same as dead...


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Most ruthless? Kharn the Betrayer.


I agree, although he did have a good mentor (whatever)..Angron.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Inquisitor Kryptman- burning worlds, ending millions (if not billions) of lives as part of a strategy to slow and redirect a Hive Fleet.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Jezlad. Utterly ruthless when he starts swinging the banhammer.:victory:

_Now_ the thread is closed.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Chuck Norris. 'Nuff said?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Chuck Norris. 'Nuff said?


Meh, Chuck Norris is overrated.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Khorne!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The emperor. DONE!


----------



## House Ordos (Aug 2, 2010)

The Emperor is the least, if you've guys have read the Horus Heresy novels then i'm sure you'll agree it's either ALL OF THE DARK ELDAR or Mortarion pre-heresy, that guy was a legit dick.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The least? I am sorry but have you been reading the same fluff?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually can I change my 'vote' because I pick the Emperor too- he might have been doing it for the right reasons but that blood thirsty bastard wouldn't let anything stand in his way even mass genocide.

Plus some people seem to be confusing being evil and being ruthless- they're not one and the same thing just because they hang out at the same bars.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Biggest Dick is easiest Mortarion for getting up and yelling "WITTTCCHHHH" all the time...


Or maybe Lorgar for being a Nut job Religious Fanatic.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would have voted Tzeentch. He always has no qualms about sacrificing his champions all to progress on his great game.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Charles Bronson as the Emperor


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

There is no true answer; it's all based on opinions that come from various sources.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> There is no true answer; it's all based on opinions that come from various sources.


spoilsport


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

high lords of terra, maybe drawn with the inquisition, can't think of any single person, even the emperor has probably killed less for no reason than those 2 groups alone who happily consign entire galaxies to there fate if one person sneezes weird, and are more than happy to backstab each other at every turn, heck a guardsmens life expectancy is 15hours, a high lord of terra must have one of 15 minutes with everyone who wants that position and is willing to use any means to get it.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

People people people... you're all wrong 

Tahril of the Kabal of the Black Heart 

BOOM done


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Any questions? >P


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

The most ruthless person in 40k? The little gitt I played yesterday, never seen anyone cheat so much, or figure out how to get so many people to back him up.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd say it would be a DE. They're the ruthless bastards that ruthless bastards call ruthless bastards. Maybe Vect?


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

The emperor of mankind... great guy, nice to have tea with, then you say
"i dont think your current policly is working"
"Why not"
"Killing people who dont agree with you, thats a bit harsh"
"Really? i dont think so"
"Well i do. I think its time you discovered a new way of deeling with people, like talking about your diffences and working them out so we can live in harmony. What do you say?"
(insert your head exploding here)
"You,custodes, what planet/city did this idoit come from"
"I belive (insert your hometown) sir"
"Have them all burned as heritics and get me some more sugar"
"Yes sir"
Coldest...guy...ever.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Most ruthless guy in 40K, eh? Well, Gav Thorpe comes to mind... or just GW in general.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd have to go with GW on this one. When they start swinging the IP Hammer you better look out...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The Deceiver. Has to be: as the second oldest known living thing in the galaxy he has had a lot of time to demonstrate his perfect lack of rue.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Horus. Wipes out an entire race to claim some tech:shok: Read the HH books!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Supersonic Banana said:


> Horus. Wipes out an entire race to claim some tech:shok: Read the HH books!


Just one race? Ha, that's nothing. The Deceiver would often spend centuries building up the races of a star system to worship it, creating hope and love, and then murdering them all in a day, snuffing out all life, just for the fun of it.


----------



## someformofchaos (Aug 3, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Meh, Chuck Norris is overrated.


This is very true. But honestly the best thing about Mr. Norris is that he is overrated...i mean honestly He's tears can cure cancer...to bad he has never cried though 8/


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

Emp is a close second to the Deciever. Trillions of lives lost mean nothing to him. The Great Crusade was headed by butchers created by him to turn the known universe into a dictatorship.

He never watched Star Trek in his younger days ?

No galactic Federation of peace and Harmony ?

Nope, for him it is only HIS WILL and everyone else except his damn blind spot Horus, are tools to see that to completion.

Emp spot check = 

10 If Human go to 20 else 30

20 Demand submission if yes do 60 else 50 until submission check pass then do 60

30 lifeforms Bleeds somehow do 50 else 40

40 Exterminatus

50 run Kill 

60 Welcome them into eternal servitude


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

me all my army tactics are charge forward get slaughted concede yell at my army for not being awesome


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Most toothless? Probably a low-ranking Ork, 'coz his Boss tooked all his teef for bein' a git. 

Ohhh, most RUTHless? Many people say the Emperor, but in the 40k Universe, humanity would not have survived without his actions (Federation of Peace and Harmony mentioned above would've lasted 5 minutes), so I let him slide. I have to go with Kharn the Betrayer who, according to some, should've ended the thread on the first page .


----------

